# mandato di incarico



## marycan

Ciao a tutti, vorrei cortesemente essere chiarita la traduzione della seguente frase:

_Mandato per la firma di un incarico in favore di una società di management e/o advisory _

_Mandat pour la signature d'une charge au profit d'une entreprise de management et/ou advisory._

Mi sembra una traduzione troppo letterale, a meno che non sia comunque giusta.

Grazie in anticipo del chiarimento.


----------



## Piero.G

Un *mandat* ou une procuration, c'est l'acte par lequel une personne donne à une autre le pouvoir de faire quelque chose pour elle et en son nom (Code Civil article 1984).


Non capisco perchè "società" la traduci con "entreprise", può essere certamente una 'impresa di servizi' ma è pur sempre una _societé_. Al limite si potrebbe tradurre con "cabinet". 
Attendi pareri.


----------



## Corsicum

ok pour mandat, mais le reste je ne comprend pas ?
Il faudrait un peu plus de contexte, juste la phrase avant si possible.
_"un incarico" : de quoi s'agit-il ?_ ...en Italien


----------



## Piero.G

Corsicum said:


> ok pour mandat, mais le reste je ne comprend pas ?
> Il faudrait un peu plus de contexte, juste la phrase avant si possible.
> _"un incarico" : de quoi s'agit-il ?_ ...en Italien


 

*Incarico*: compito, ufficio, commissione, incombenza che si affida a qualcuno. Anche responsabilità.

In questo caso si tratta di un "incarico" di tipo _professionale_, come quando ci si rivolge ad una studio di consulenza:
cabinet de conseil en gestion d'entreprise 
cabinet de conseil en Ressources Humaines 
cabinet en création de nom de marque
agence de communication, de RP ou d'événement
agence de marketing services


----------



## Corsicum

Ok, merci, ce que je comprend :
_Mandat de l’entreprise à une société mandataire de management et/ou advisory_
_L’entreprise mandante donne un mandat de gestion une société mandataire de management et/ou advisory_
_(L’entreprise X mandante, mandate, donne un mandat de gestion à une société Y qui est le mandataire)_
En général le contrat de mandat stipule en préambule :
Le mandant : la société x
Le mandataire : la société y
*mandato di incarico*  = contrat de mandat de gestion ?


----------



## Piero.G

Corsicum la frase del quesito iniziale è un pò ingannevole, o ambivalente.


In pratica.


C'è una Ditta che conferisce ad 

1 - un proprio rappresentante il "mandat" (delega, potere) 

2 - di firmare (signature) 

3 - il contratto di consulenza (incarico, _charge_) 

4 - in favore di una _società di management e/o advisory._


----------



## Piero.G

Questo è solo un passaggio esplicativo.


L'entreprise mandante confére le 

"*mandat*" à un propre représentant

pour la *signatur* (d'un contrat) d'une *charge* (incarico)

au profit de la _*societé di management e/o advisory*_


----------



## Corsicum

Ok, j'ai compris ! j'avais tout faux ! merci
E pur si move !

...
Edit :
L'entreprise mandante confére le => L'entreprise mandante mandate le (confére n'est pas trés utilisé dans ce cas ?)
"*mandat*" à un propre représentant => un représentant = le mandataire


----------



## Piero.G

Corsicum said:


> Ok, j'ai compris ! j'avais tout faux ! merci
> E pur si move !
> 
> ...
> Edit :
> L'entreprise mandante confére le => L'entreprise mandante mandate le (confére n'est pas trés utilisé dans ce cas ?)
> "*mandat*" à un propre représentant => un représentant = le mandataire


 
L'entreprise mandante confére à un propre représentant le -> Questa parte l'ho aggiunta io per spiegare meglio il contesto!


La phrase de la discussion commence de "Mandat....


----------



## Piero.G

Marycan non mi azzardo a darti una versione definitiva perchè non sono un madrelingua.

Comunque, avrai notato che nella discussione ci sono delle conferme e dei suggerimenti.


----------



## Corsicum

En espérant avoir enfin compris(?), je fais une nouvelle tentative sous ton contrôle…votre contrôle :
_Mandat pour la signature d’une délégation de pouvoir confiée à une entreprise de management et/ou advisory.

_


----------



## Piero.G

Incarico = Charge, être chargé par qqn. de faire un travail.


Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de _entreprise de management _!


----------



## Corsicum

Je comprends bien mais en langage juridique Français « charge » il me semble que cela ne se dit pas dans ce contexte ? : « _on est mandaté_ », « _on a pour mission_ », « _on est chargé de_ » mais on a pas « _la charge de_ »
Voir des exemples ici : _di un incarico in_
_"__on ne pourra que difficilement accepter qu’il existe un mandat durable d’agir pour le compte de l’entreprise" = sarebbe difficile supporre l ' esistenza di un incarico in permanenza, a vantaggio dell ' impresa_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=da,de,el,en,es,fi,fr,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=277706:cs&page=1&hwords=di+un+incarico+in%7E _
_"dans le cadre d' une mission en tant que tel" = nell' ambito di un incarico in quanto tale_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...al=176762:cs&page=1&hwords=di+un+incarico+in~ _

Ce sont simplement des indications, je fais peut être une erreur ? ...idem pour "entreprise" ?


----------



## Piero.G

La cosa è molto semplice.


Esempio.
Io do l'*incarico* al mio architetto di fare un progetto per ristrutturare la mia casa di campagna.

Esempio.
L'impresa da l'*incarico* all'agenzia di marketing di fare un sondaggio del mercato.


Nel nostro caso (esempio)
L'impresa conferisce il _mandat_ ad un proprio rappresentante per dare l'*incarico* ad una società di management di fare uno studio per migliorare la produttività.


----------



## matoupaschat

In realtà non vedo dove sia il problema, basta tradurre con: "mandat pour la signature d'un contrat avec une société de management et/ou consultance/advisory". Punto e basta.


----------



## Piero.G

matoupaschat said:


> In realtà non vedo dove sia il problema, basta tradurre con: "mandat pour la signature d'un contrat avec une société de management et/ou consultance/advisory". Punto e basta.


 

Mandat pour la signatur (d'un contrat) d'une charge avec (au profit) une socièté ...

- autrement dans la phrase manque le but du contrat

- dans ce cas "contrat" peut-être sous-entendu 



La frase iniziale mi sembra più una formula per "objet" della lettera (documento) e per questo così breve.

Nella redazione del documento preferirei scrivere la frase per esteso e con tutti gli elementi!


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, per essere sincero, mi avrebbe stupito che con una società di managing si fosse trattato di un contratto di onorificenze funebri ! 
Se nella frase italiana non è determinato l'incarico, equivale in francese a dire semplicemente un contratto, il contesto basta ampiamente a supplire. Laddove l'italiano tende a sottintendere la parola "contratto", il francese tenderà piuttosto, secondo me, a omettere "la charge". L'indeterminazione cambia solo posto da una lingua all'altra. E finché l'oggetto del contratto/incarico non sarà descritto più precisamente, basta tradurre una delle due parole. Ecco il nocciolo della questione.


----------

